
Versatile k-NN Algorithm - samanthabraden
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/versatile-k-nn-algorithm
======
samanthabraden
These can be used for classification by majority voting (or distance weighted
voting), or used for regression as demonstrated in instance based learning .
Outlier detection algorithms and collaborative filtering algorithms too work
on k-NN design. Since k-NN combines advantage of lazy learning and ability to
capture complex decision boundaries, it plays role in many machine learning
solutions – Your imagination is only limitation.

